# Sikes 11/21/12



## AprilC (Nov 8, 2012)

Fishing was good. Caught 36 in red and 38 in red, plus a few good sized blues.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

That guy in the picture looks familiar


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice! which side were yall on?


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

Gulf breeze side


----------

